# [solved] nm-applet: new connections, using VPN and wireless

## Mrhnhrm

I've installed a new Gentoo system and NetworkManager/nm-applet is behaving really stupid here. I can't add new wired connections: I can open the "New connection" dialogue, but after I click "Apply" button, the newly created connection vanishes from the list after a few moments, with no trace. I can't add any VPN connections to the list - the "New connection" button is grayed out, even though corresponding NM plugins are installed. I can't use wireless - nm-applet only states that "Device is not ready" where the list of available wireless networks should be. Please help me to sort this mess out.

... yes, I am starting my DE with that ck-launch-session trick (just in case, I'm using SLIM):

```
~/.xinitrc

exec ck-launch-session startxfce4
```

... yes, I've tried to reinstall DBus.

Your attention is greatly appreciated.

----------

## Mrhnhrm

Well, some of the problems are sorted out. I disabled the net.eth0 initscript. Also added these files:

```

/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/10-org-freedesktop-network-manager-settings.pkla

/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/10.org.freedesktop.network.manager.settings.pkla

(both have same content. Actually, just one of them is required. It's all about that different sources suggest a different name. I can't be bothered to check which is really needed)

[nm-applet]

Identity=unix-group:plugdev

Action=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.*

ResultAny=yes

ResultInactive=no

ResultActive=yes

```

Now I can edit and use wired and wireless connections. But I still can't add VPN connections. nm-applet thinks that appropriate plugins are missing. Any ideas?

----------

## Mrhnhrm

Done with the VPN plugins as well. It appears that they will not work in nm-applet, unless they are merged with gnome USE flag.

Thanks for nothing, pals  :Smile: 

----------

